# HEVC



## LightningJR (Oct 23, 2014)

I have tried playing some samples of 4k HEVC video files and my 2500K @ 4.5Ghz can not play it smoothly. Does anyone have any experience on getting HEVC to run more efficiently?


If not is there any way to use 2 PCs together and use each of their CPUs in tandem to play the files?


----------



## erocker (Oct 23, 2014)

Try a different video player.

No to your second question.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 23, 2014)

I have tried Potplayer, VLC and MPCHC. Been trying some other decoders like Lentoid, ffmpeg, LAV. They all play similarly or don't work at all.. Any advice or insights would be appreciated.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> I have tried playing some samples of 4k HEVC video files and my 2500K @ 4.5Ghz can not play it smoothly. Does anyone have any experience on getting HEVC to run more efficiently?
> 
> 
> If not is there any way to use 2 PCs together and use each of their CPUs in tandem to play the files?



http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-670/specifications


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

Share the file.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-670/specifications


Max resolution: 4096x2160






Apparently the GPU can only handle 4K Prores format, not H264 (which you probably have) nor Cineform.  CPU is probably having to scale it and it is struggling to do so.


Edit: Yeah, looking at this, I'm thinking there's something wrong with the footage you are using.  Your overclock on the CPU may also be forcing the processor to redo decoding over and over again due to high error rate too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

it also states a specific driver or newer used...



FordGT90Concept said:


> Max resolution: 4096x2160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

Why didn't you say that in the first place?  The OP should be using DisplayPort.  I think the mention of drivers is for multiple displays adding up to 4K (4 x 1920x1080).


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 23, 2014)

HEVC hasn't even been finalized yet


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Why didn't you say that in the first place?  The OP should be using DisplayPort.  I think the mention of drivers is for multiple displays adding up to 4K (4 x 1920x1080).



now why would i do all the work for the OP, they gotta learn some how


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

I meant if you're going to post a link (especially to a website that has lots of generic information), you need to preface why you are posting the link.  If you don't, you leave it up to interpretation and 90% of the time, people will interpret it differently than you intended.

_This has been a public service announcement brought to you by [censored]._


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I meant if you're going to post a link (especially to a website that has lots of generic information), you need to preface why you are posting the link.  If you don't, you leave it up to interpretation and 90% of the time, people will interpret it differently than you intended.
> 
> _This has been a public service announcement brought to you by [censored]._




lmao


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for the links and info. The sample is 2160p, HEVC, Main 10@L5.2, 23.97FPS at a bitrate of 51.4Mbps.

HEVC is H265 not H264 it's the new successor to H264.

The ars technica link shows ppl playing video with the same or higher res and fps but not using HEVC which is the main problem since it's a very rough codec to decode.

I am not using DP because I am not using a 4k screen. I am just using my 1080p monitor. I have never though the down scaling as being a resource hog keeping me from playing the video properly.

High error rate? I am not too sure what you mean?


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> High error rate? I am not too sure what you mean?



He meant that 'your OC is not stable. All the while, you just got it all wrong friend. Fire up IBT and Prime95'.

I know. How can one go more off topic than this?. /s


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you have a link to this sample?  I could try it on my system and see if it is slow as molasses which would support the theory that downscaling may be to blame.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 23, 2014)

My buddy gave me the samples from his new TV, I think I found them online http://www.demo-uhd3d.com/fiche.php?cat=uhd&id=29


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> My buddy gave me the samples from his new TV, I think I found them online http://www.demo-uhd3d.com/fiche.php?cat=uhd&id=29



Will take some time to download.

Sadly, I wont be trying.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> My buddy gave me the samples from his new TV, I think I found them online http://www.demo-uhd3d.com/fiche.php?cat=uhd&id=29


All I got from that URL is a MPEG-2 TS and all it does in WMP and VLC is play music (poor quality music at that).  It has no video stream.

Edit: It doesn't appear that VLC supports HEVC out of the box.  I'm trying a plugin...

Edit: Same result: audio only.


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Edit: It doesn't appear that VLC supports HEVC out of the box. /QUOTE]



Yes it does. Version 2.1+.

On older versions, you will only hear the audio.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 23, 2014)

That is what I tried (vlc-2.1.5-win64.exe).  Says nothing about x265 anywhere in it.


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> I have tried playing some samples of 4k HEVC video files and my 2500K @ 4.5Ghz can not play it smoothly. Does anyone have any experience on getting HEVC to run more efficiently?
> 
> 
> If not is there any way to use 2 PCs together and use each of their CPUs in tandem to play the files?



VLC requires an i7 at 2.3GHz minimum for 4k UHD. Should be okay with 4.5GHz i5.


----------



## LightningJR (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah VLC wasn't successful for me, but I always have little to no luck with VLC. It played in Daum PotPlayer. Also it was the player I used to change decoders to see if I could find one that could play it. Since I could not find the place where you can change the decoders on VLC.

DayKnight, you can get 4K video in x264/xvid etc... these codecs aren't the problem, I can play them. It's the HEVC (H265) that's the problem. The quality of HEVC 4k and 50Mbps is unbelievable, beyond ANYTHING I have ever seen, I paused the video and it looked better than most still pictures I have seen. I recommend d/ling it. HEVC is really tough to decode in realtime without a dedicated decoder. It's like when H264 came out and only the top end CPUs could play it and just barely then.

I need a decoder that's faster... or an OpenCL/CUDA/Direct Compute assisted decoder. I want something, anything really, I really would like to play these files smoothly.

Maybe the only thing to do is reencode the files down to 1080p HVEC.... but.. that's just... well.. not right.


----------



## DayKnight (Oct 23, 2014)

LightningJR said:


> Yeah VLC wasn't successful for me, but I always have little to no luck with VLC. It played in Daum PotPlayer. Also it was the player I used to change decoders to see if I could find one that could play it. Since I could not find the place where you can change the decoders on VLC.
> 
> DayKnight, you can get 4K video in x264/xvid etc... these codecs aren't the problem, I can play them. It's the HEVC (H265) that's the problem. The quality of HEVC 4k and 50Mbps is unbelievable, beyond ANYTHING I have ever seen, I paused the video and it looked better than most still pictures I have seen. I recommend d/ling it. HEVC is really tough to decode in realtime without a dedicated decoder. It's like when H264 came out and only the top end CPUs could play it and just barely then.
> 
> ...



I know, I know. I know abit about HEVC/x265.

Yes. VLC, still, struggles with 4k UHD x265, only. Rest, all smooth. The 50Mbit/s HEVC part of yours isn't because of HEVC man. One can get the same thing in any other format. All about the source used.

HEVC, as mentioned, isn't even finalized yet. So yeah.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 23, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I meant if you're going to post a link (especially to a website that has lots of generic information), you need to preface why you are posting the link.  If you don't, you leave it up to interpretation and 90% of the time, people will interpret it differently than you intended.
> 
> _This has been a public service announcement brought to you by [censored]._



@eidairaman1 : You do have a habit of not saying enough. Just posting the link wouldn't have told me what you were trying to say. Like Ford i saw the digital resolution part and that's really it. Ford says this, and I have too, because you make a really short post that a lot of times makes little to no sense. You shouldn't post something that isn't a complete thought just so people can understand what you're trying to say.

Just posting a link tells the OP nothing.


----------

